# Rod Suggestions



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

I like to fish, but would admit I am a casual fisherman. My two most recent fishing rod purchases were the EagleClaw Trailmaster III's (breakdown into 4 pieces, fly/spinning combo). Both of them broke in the exact same spot. I would like to keep my cost around $50 - and wondering what people had suggestions for. I do plan on doing some backpacking, which is why I wanted the 4 piece rod, and the combo, just in case I were to expand into flyfishing.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I would suggest an Ugly Stick combo.
Tough as nails and in your price range.
6 1/2' medium light would be a good all around rod.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

In my opinion, trying to get a spinning rod that can be used for fly fishing is kind of like the Subaru Outback. It's a car that wants to be a truck but it isn't a great car and it's a terrible truck. Same thing with the rod. If you get a spinning rod that wants to be a fly rod you will get a rod that isn't very good for either. 

I have studied rods for a couple of years. I've tried to learn everything there is to know about them. I went to the International Rod Building Expo in North Carolina last year. I went to seminars, I talked to the people that build the best rods in the industry. 

It is my personal opinion that a 4 piece spinning rod will be much too "noodley" to work effectively. You'll lose a lot of casting distance and a lot of the fight from the fish. You'll also have a much harder time getting good hook sets when you are fishing with lures. I would bet that both of your rods broke about 2/3 of the way to the top. It's probably the result of trying to get more distance in your lure because the rod doesn't give it naturally or using a lure that is too heavy for that particular rod (which is probably pretty much any lure bigger than a 1/16th oz. spinner).

If you want to spinfish, get a 2 piece spinning rod. In the price range you are looking for, I'd suggest a Shimano Convergence (Model # CVS-60M2A or CVS-66M2A). Shimano makes a pretty good factory rod (well, they at least put their sticker on a pretty good factory rod). 

Alternatively, if you don't want to pack a 2 piece spinning rod into the high country, get a 4 piece fly rod and learn how to fly fish. A 4 piece rod in fly rods will work ok. It will load correctly and cast just fine.

When you want to start fly fishing, get a fly rod. It's going to be more expensive but you'll have a lot more fun when your equipment works right. Don't use a racquetball racket to play tennis.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I would suggest an Ugly Stick combo.
> Tough as nails and in your price range.
> 6 1/2' medium light would be a good all around rod.


+1 :O||:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> .......................................................................
> 
> ................................................ I went to the International Rod Building Expo in North Carolina last year. I went to seminars, I talked to the people that build the best rods in the industry.
> ....................................................................quote]
> ...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I would suggest an Ugly Stick combo.
> Tough as nails and in your price range.
> 6 1/2' medium light would be a good all around rod.


I agree with Grandpa D. You can't go wrong with an Ugly Stick.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

For $50.00, you could get a Cabela's IM7 Graphite spinning rod. It'll treat you well, but you could save a bit of money and get an Ugly Stik Lite. It's a great rod for the money and you can beat the crap out of it.

Plus, a 7 year warranty is pretty good for a cheaper rod.

I also agree with Dodger: When you're ready to get into fly fishing, get a fly rod.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > .......................................................................
> ...


I sure did. It was a lot of fun. He was standing there when I walked in and he shook my hand and took me over to the display he made just for the show. It was a treat. He was telling me that to be a professional, you have to come out with something new every year. His display unveiled his new stuff for this year. And you are right, he can spin quite the stick. If you ever get a chance to go, do it. I'm definitely headed down there again next year.

The Shimano rod I mentioned has a lifetime warranty. I do like the Cabelas rods and the IM7 graphite will give you pretty good feel - maybe better than the IM6 graphite I suggested. One thing I didn't think about last night is that a graphite rod may not be the best type of rod for backpacking. They are very brittle and tend to snap very easily. You might be better with a composite rod or a straight up glass rod. They'll be a lot more durable on the trail. It appears that the Ugly Sticks are composite rods so they may be a good choice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I always wanted to go to the International Rod Building Show. I use to have a rod building dog-and-pony-show I would take to outdoor shows. Dale Clemens was *the* rod building guy back then, a real innovator. He and another guy started the shows. It was at a different city every year. Dale started the Rodcrafter's Club and published a bi-monthly magazine.

When Clemens died young Kirkman helped run the annual show and eventually started the new, and great, _ROD MAKER_ magazine.

I was asked to give a presentation on weaving lakes and rivers on fishing rods. If the show was a little closer, I would. Maybe when I retire.

Let me get back on track......Ugly Stiks are fine rods, very durable and reasonably priced.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

All I've used is the Eagle Claw Trailmaster rods... I do have a browning fly rod that I take at times I don't want to take the time to switch between spin and fly fishing, but for the most part I do great with my Eagle Claw. Sure it has it's ups and downs but it's been the go to rod for me and most of my brothers. My dad had a 6'9" version... not sure where it is but it sure was great too.


----------



## Tom Kirkman (Dec 15, 2010)

Not sure how I stumbled upon this, but since I'm here please allow me to correct a few things. Here's some good news - Dale Clemens is alive and well and living here in North Carolina. He sold Clemens Custom Tackle to an employee around 1992 and semi-retired. Dale has become a very skilled woodworker and practices that craft currently. You can google his name and likely find his website. I'd post the link if I had it handy.

I knew Dale as far back as 1982, but never worked with him nor his RodCrafter Seminars. The International Custom Rod Building Exposition was my baby and something done on a different scale and style than Dale's seminars. I try to make it bigger and better every year. So far so good, but at some point I'm sure we'll top out. The main thing is to make it a tremendous value for everyone that attends, particularly the folks that travel in from a long distance. I'm pleased to hear that a couple of you guys enjoyed it and plan to return. The 2011 event should be our largest and best ever.

Thanks for the kind comments. Cross your fingers for good weather and I'll see you there!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Tom, welcome to the Forum.

Glad to hear Dale is still around. I heard he had died. I'm sure I helped fund his retirement.  

Do you still run your great magazine? I let my subscription slip.

Put up some pics of your nice-looking rods, Tom, c'mon.


Goob
TEE-PEE POLES
Evanston WY


----------

